# Rein interne USB3-Karten?



## TobiasClaren (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen PCI-E-16x Slot, der nur intern nutzbar ist.
Auch ein PCI-Slot ist nur intern nutzbar.

Ich wollte dem PC noch USB3 verpassen. Speziell für einen 3,5"-Fronteinsatz.
Es gibt einen zweiten PCI-E-16x, der hat auch eine Blende, Low-Profile.
Wenn es eine rein interne USB-3-Karte für PCIE gibt, dann wäre das gut. Bliebe die Option eine Grafikkarte einzusetzen.
Allerdings wollte Ich jetzt auch keine zig Euro dafür ausgeben, das lohnt nicht.
Also eher ein paar Euro mit ein paar Wochen Lieferzeit.

Auch eine 1-Port-PCI-USB3-Karte wäre OK, aber hat der PCI auf dem Mainboard (der Name dürfte nicht helfen, aber es ist ein Esprimo E9900) auf jeden Fall 133Mbit/s?
Ich dachte die letzten PCI hatten 533MB/s (was für 1x USB3 ja reichen würde)? Schon seit 2.1 (und 2.2, 2.3 und 3.0 laut Wikipedia). Aber auf dem Mainbaord daneben steht auch keine Version.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht denn die Hardware des PCs aus? Wenn der überhaupt kein USB3.0 hat wird der schon recht alt sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich wollte dem PC noch USB3 verpassen. Speziell für einen 3,5"-Fronteinsatz.
> Wenn es eine rein interne USB-3-Karte für PCIE gibt, dann wäre das gut.


 Die gibt es:
DeLOCK 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 3.0 intern ab €'*'22,16 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Dazu noch ein USB 3 3,5 Zoll Panel:
Wentronic Goobay 3.5"/5.25" Frontpanel ab €'*'9,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
und der Esprimo ist wieder fit.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Hardware des PCs aus?


 Das sind die alten Bürorechner von FuSi mit halbhohen Steckplätzen.
Immerhin hat er einen i5 650 Prozessor.


----------



## TobiasClaren (26. Januar 2019)

@wuselsurfer
Nein, das ist keine rein interne Karte (wenn es das gibt).
Ich brauche eine die keine USB-Ports nach außen hat. Alle USB3-Karten sind "intern", aber eben nicht rein intern". Also ohne externe Anschlüsse
Das Mainboard wird wohl im Tower und diesem Desktop verwendet, und im Desktop ist ein PCIE16x, und ein PCI nicht nutzbar. Im zweiten steckt eine Risercard auf zwei horizontale PCI.

Fujitsu-Siemens "Esprimo E9900 0 Watt" (läuft wohl mit "Freier Energie" O_o ).
Keine Ahnung wie alt der ist (Gen. 1 evtl. 7 Jahre), die Seite vom Gebrauchtkauf damals (brauche ihn doch nicht mehr) ist nicht mehr verfügbar, aber ebay gibt Informationen zum Typ, die wären:
Intel Core I5 650 (1. Generation). Angeblich 2 GB RAM (hat 2x 2GB, aber kann bis 16 auf 4 Bänken, 4x 2GB lohnt mit etwas warten, evtl. auch 4x4GB).
Original evtl. 35-45 Euro Wert...
Ich sah einen mit 650, der läuft auf 3,2Ghz, scheint auch möglich zu sein. Kennt evtl. jemand das CPU-Maximum?

Ein Panel ist kein Problem. Der Gedanke war ein Kartenleser (wertet ja praktisch auf), der sollte USB3 nutzen, und darüber kam Ich auf USB3 in der Front.
Und das schränkt die Auswahl scheinbar schon ein.
Dürfen die sich auch teilen, Karten werden ja nicht ständig gelesen, und auch der Front-USB3 ist ja nicht für dauerhafte Geräte gedacht. Eher mal ein USB3-Stick.
Und auch eine HTC Vive hat USB2. Fehlt noch eine Low-Profile-970, 980, 980Ti, und das wäre ein kompakter Vive-PC (außer die CPU stört, aber die Hauptarbeit macht ja die GPU).
9,90 Portofrei (vom Dt. Händler, komisch, fand es nicht günstiger auswärts) mit allen Kartenlesern und 1 Port USB3. Das wäre vorne ausreichend.
Eine rein interne Karte könnte man mit einer USB3-Blende nutzen, um hinten USB3 zu bieten, und dennoch den einen LP-PCIE16x nicht zu belegen.
Die kann man ja da montieren wo ein PCI-Platz ist, den man nicht braucht. So eine Intern-USB3-Blende mit Kabel könnte es geben (ist da was bekannt?). Liegt für ESATA ja auch einigen Mainbaords bei.

"Immerhin I5 650" war ernst gemeint? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich  .
Ein Toughbook hier hat auch eine CPU der ersten I-5-Generation, und noch kein USB3.
Dafür habe Ich eine ExpressCard. Bisher auch keine Probleme, aber nur mal kurz mit Kartenleser und CF-Karte. Bisher noch keine "Billig-USB3-ExpressCard-Probleme".


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine die keine USB-Ports nach außen hat.


 Weshalb?


TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie alt der ist (Gen. 1 evtl. 7 Jahre),


 Die ältesten sind 9 Jahre alt.


TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Kennt evtl. jemand das CPU-Maximum?


 Core i7 870:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...r_5.0_de.pdf&usg=AOvVaw04lkUso-7YSRvSd3q8uX_h .


TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ein Panel ist kein Problem. Der Gedanke war ein Kartenleser (wertet ja praktisch auf), der sollte USB3 nutzen, und darüber kam Ich auf USB3 in der Front.


Hier ein Kartenleser mit USB3:
DeLOCK 3.5" USB 3.0 Card Reader 4 Slot ab €' '40,69 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
InLine 3.5" Frontpanel, 1x USB 3.0, Multifunktionspanel ab €' '29,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
InLine 3.5" Frontpanel, 1x USB 3.0, 3x USB 2.0 ab €' '27,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> So eine Intern-USB3-Blende mit Kabel könnte es geben (ist da was bekannt?).


Genau das hat doch die Karte (19polig).
Da muß halt eine USB3 Blende dran, wie vorgeschlagen.


TobiasClaren schrieb:


> "Immerhin I5 650" war ernst gemeint? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich  .


Ein i5 ist ein i5 und wird wahrscheinlich immer ein i5 bleiben.
Ich hab auch einen (6500).


TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ein Toughbook hier hat auch eine CPU der ersten I-5-Generation,


 Jetzt bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Ein Notebookprozessor hat mit einem Desktop nicht viel gemein.


----------



## TobiasClaren (26. Januar 2019)

Hinter dem Slot ist keine "Blende".
Nichts wo man dieses Metallblech rausnimmt, und eine Karte so einsetzt dass deren Anschüsse hinten zugänglich sind.

Kartenleser inkl. USB3-Port fand Ich für €10 inkl. Porto.




> Genau das hat doch die Karte (19polig).




Nein, hat die Karte nicht.
Die haben eine Blende AN der Karte.
Und das geht bei mir nicht.
Ich brauche eine Karte die kürzer ist (ohne USB-Anschlüsse, nur interne), und keine Anschlüsse nach draußen hat. So wie interne SSDS für PCIE. Die haben auch nichts dass nach draußen geleitet wird.
Wenn Ich Anschlüsse nach draußen legen will, gibt es (evtl.) diese Metallbelnden mit Kabel, die man dann Intern ansteckt.




Hier drin ein Foto von hinten:
Fujitsu Esprimo P920 E85+ Intel Core i5-4570 3,2GHz 8GB RAM 240GB-SSD DVD-RW  | eBay


Das kleine Gitter links unten, dahinter seind zwei PCI und ein PCIE16x.
Der erste PCI darin steckt die Riser-Card mit zwei PCI für die Blenden darüber.
Der zweite PCI, ist nicht nutzbar (außer es gibt irgendeine rein interne PCI-Karte für irgendetwas nützliches), und der PCIE16X rechts hinter dem Gitter natürlich auch nicht.
Außer es gibt ein rein interne USB3-Karte.


Ach ja, und ganz links, noch neben dem Quadratlochgitter ist der zweite PCIE16x für Low-Profile-Karten (weiß eigentlich jemand, was es max. für Karten gibt? 970, 980, 980Ti?).




Ein "6500" ist die 6. Generation. Das müsste ein ganzes Stück schneller sein.
So ein alter I7 1. Gen. müsstemerklich langsamer sein als ein i3 6 Gen. Nur eine Schätzung.


Ich gehe davon aus, die Generationen kann man schon vergleichen.
Besonders nach dieser Zeit. Da wird der Unterschied relativ immer geringer.
Ich glaube der Unterschied zwischen einem Desktop 650 und einem Mobile 650 wird kein großer Unterschied sein.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem ordentlichen Gehäuse, das eventuell gleich Font USB3.0 hat?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Januar 2019)

Wird mitunter schwierig, den ganzen proprietären Krempel da unterzubringen. Habe das mit HP und auch Fujitsu schon mal durch, das geht nur mit Glück.


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Januar 2019)

Das ist ein Kompakt-Desktop-PC. Da ist Gehäuse, Mainboard, Netzteil etc. aufeinander abgestimmt.
Ich will nur noch sehen was da noch günstig (wegen den 35-45 Euro Ist-Wert) zu verbessern ist, und dann wahrscheinlich anbieten.
So wie man den Wagen vor dem Verkauf noch mal reinigt, Kratzer wenn möglich wegpoliert, evtl. noch was billiges einbaut (z.B. LED-Tagfahrlicht für ,6, 7, 8 Euro) etc..
Das wird nicht mein PC wo dann z.B. eine Pimax 5K BE dran kommt . Da habe ich einen Anderen. 
Ich sehe da auch nach einer evtl. 1TB-Platte (ab Werk 320GB, aktuell 160GB) für evtl. 2, 3, 5, 6 Euro.

"Proprietär" ist nicht das Problem, einige Slots sind einfach nur intern nutzbar.
Es gibt so weit Ich weiß SSDs die steckt man direkt in solche Slots, und die haben nichts das nach draußen geht.
In der Art müsste Ich eine USB3-Karte haben, wenn es so etwas gibt. Einfach nur interne Buchsen, nichts zum festschrauben. Aber wie schon erwähnt, evtl. per Kabel Buchsen in einer Blende die man hinten einschraubt. Dann blockiere Ich zwar einen der Riser-PCI, aber ob die jemals benutzt werden...
Extra dafür so ein "Verlängerungskabel" (wie in dem teuren Dan4Case verbaut) für PCIe kaufen, und eine normale Karte intern "verstauen", wäre eine Notlösung. Aber dann hat man richtige USB3-Anschlüse, die man nur schwer nutzen kann. Außer es gibt Adapter von USB3-Buchse auf interne USB3-Buchse. Die Karte muss Ich dann immer noch intern lose unterbringen (z.B. gegen Kurzschlüsse in einen Beutel).
Gibt es bei diesen "Verlängerungskabel" evtl. die Möglichkeit von PCIE16x auf mehrere Kleine zu splitten?

Und theretisch könnte man USB3-Buchsen auch in die Lüftungsgitter mit dem viereckigen Löchern setzen, wenn man da was raus sägt. Die sind eh nutzlos.
Hinten sieht man das Netzteil mit Lüfter, und vorne in der Front hinter dem Lochgitter ist noch ein Lüfter und direkt dahinter der CPU-Kühler mit einem eigenen Lüfter dahinter.
Das kleine und ganz kleine Gitter hinten hat eher keine Funktion.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Januar 2019)

Theoretisch kann man viel, vorallem wenn man kaum sich auskennt erscheint alles so einfach. 

Um mal deutlich zu Werden. 

PCI selbst wenn der 133mb/s kann ist das nicht Bidirektional. 133mb/s sieht in der Theorie toll aus, erreichst du in der Praxis auf keinen Fall. Abgesehen davon, ist das viel zu wenig für USB 3. Selbst ein PCI-E 1x 1.0 ist zu  LANGSAM für USB 3.0 drum haben die meisten USB 3.0 Karten die echte 5gbit hinbekommen auch einen PCI-E 1x 2.0 oder mindestens einen PCI-E 4x 1.0. Nur damit bekommst du auch echte USB 3.0 Funktionalität. Der Nächste hacken, so nen Adapter brauch Strom, da die USB 3.0 Spezifizierung weit mehr als 500mA vorsieht und das weder nen PCI noch nen PCI-E bieten kann, drum hast du meist noch ein SATA Stromanschluss auf der Karte. 
Reine Interne  Karten gibt es keine, auch bei echten USB 3.0 Karten wird es sehr eng, vorallem für diesen Rechner da du eben eigentlich nen PCI-E 4x brauchst sobald du 2 USB Ports haben möchtest.  Karten mit "Versetzbarer" Slotblende wie du es von Esata kennst gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht, weil es Elektrisch gesehen nicht möglich ist, durch den hohen Strom im USB Kabel brauch es ne spezial abschirmung im Kabel, deswegen sind die Kabel auch weitaus Dicker und mit nem Flachbandkabel oder ähnliches nicht Störungsfrei umsetzbar. 



Den Enthusiasmus in allen ehren, aber ohne Technisches wissen was  dafür benötigt wird kann das nicht funktionieren.  

Btw Ich stand vor nem Ähnlichen problem, mein Mainboard von meinem Core I5 750 hat kein USB 3.0 was ich aber zwingend benötige, nachdem ich 3 karten getestet hab, hat nur eine wirklich richtig Funktioniert, alle anderen sind durch den Bus so gedrosselt das sie  vieleicht 5-10% schneller als USB 2.0 sind. Du braucht also schon zwingend deinen PCI-E x16 Slot für USB 3.0 bei meinem Mainboard sitzt mein USB 3.0 Controller im dritten PCI-E16x der eh nur  mit 4x angebunden ist. Die dinger für 20€ und PCI-E 1x kannste vergessen die bringen einfach  nichts. Mein Controller hat  übrigens mit 100€ schon saftig zu buche geschlagen. 

Bitte vergleich aber nicht dein I5 mit meinem I5, du hast nur nen Dualcore erst ab I5 750 sind das Quadcores, und mein I5 läuft auf 3.8ghz statt den originalen 2.66ghz. 

Und ne Mobile CPU kannste nicht vergleichen, ich hab z.b im Laptop nen I5  2520, aber entgegen der Desktop Serie ist das nur nen Dualcore und kein Quadcore. 

Fazit : Bringt nix selbst wenn du ne Karte unterbringt, du musst den PCI-E 16x opfern und bisl Geld liegen lassen.


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Januar 2019)

Ich habe doch einen ganzen PCIE16x, das ist nicht das Problem.


Ich fand bisher Mini-PCIe auf USB3-Adapter.
Ab €7,29.
So etwas hier:
Mini PCIe to Dual USB3.0 Expansion Card mPCIe to 19pin Header USB3.0 Card  | eBay
Mini 4 Port PCI-E to USB 2.0/3.0 HUB PCI Express Expansion Card Adapter Speed  | eBay

Ich habe dann weiter gerollt in der internationalen Liste sortiert nach Preis, mit zwei Stück ist dan rund 6x teurer O_o:
InLine USB-Adapter PCIe 2.0 Mini Card USB 3.0 intern x 4 (66905)  | eBay
Evtl. braucht es bessere Suchbegriffe und Kombinationen.
Aktuell: adapter (usb3,usb-3) mini (pci,pcie,pci-e,pci-express) -riser

Aber wenn die passen, dann GIBT es rein interne Karten ja doch (technisches Wissen kann Ich da zurück geben ;-] ).

Ich meine Mini-PCIe passt in PCIE (?).
Zwei USB3, das wäre zumindest etwas. Einer für den Kartenleser vorne, einer für irgendetwas.
Evtl. findet man mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen auch noch einen 4x oder 6x für unter den €42,x aus Essen...

Was heißt "ohne technisches Wissen".
Ich frage nicht, weil ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne oder nachschlagen würde (ich habe sogar angegeben was welche PCI-Version kann), sondern weil das eine spezielle Lösung ist, mir geht es dabei um die Produktfindung (was existiert überhaupt, und möglichst für x Euro, nicht XX aus Deutschland), nicht um technische Hintergründe.
Ab Ich glaube 2.2 kann der alte PCI theoretisch genug für einen USB3-Port. Wenn es das gäbe, UND das PCI 2.2 wäre, UND es keine exotische teure Lösung wäre, dann wäre das auch noch eine Lösung. Müsste ich den PCIe16x nicht dafür opfern.


Ich hatte auch nicht nach Karten mit versetzbarer Slotblende gefragt, sondern hach internen Karten, UND dann extra dazu eine USB3-Slotblende kaufen. Denn soweit Ich weiß gibt es diese.
So etwas:
usb3 bracket in PC, Tablets, Netzwerk und Zubehoer | eBay

Die Abschirmung ist kein Problem.
USB3 hat eine maximale Kabellänge von 3m.
Ein Kabel dass von der Buchse der internen Karte auf eine Slotblende geht wäre ein Teil davon.


Die kann Ich in einen der beiden Plätze vor der 2X-PCI-Risercard schrauben. Damit ist der PCI-Steckplatz blockiert, aber das ist egal.

Ich kann mir noch vorstellen dass es USB3-Karten bzw. "Adapter" gibt die einen geringeren PCIE-Standard unterstützen als sie benötigen.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Januar 2019)

Einmal schreib ich noch was dazu, dann lass ich das hier sein weil es scheinbar nix bringt. 

Was es nicht alles gibt ist total irrelevant wenn es bei dir nicht Funktioniert, entweder hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder du hast es nicht verstanden, oder du willst es nicht wahr haben und ignorierst es absichtlich. 

Selbst wenn du nen Adapter haben solltest von PCI-E auf Mini PCI-E, USB 3.0 setzt PCI-E 2.0 vorraus, und da die Minikarte 2 Ports bedient brauch es sogar nen PCI-E 4x 2.0 der so schnell ist wie ein PCI-E 8x 1.0 

Wenn dir Abschirmung  nicht dein problem ist, dann ist ja gut, nur sollte man sich halt nicht wundern wenn der ach so tolle USB 3.0 trotzdem nicht über 50Mb/s Übertragungsrate kommt, schön das so nen USB 3.0 ja auch abwärtskompatibel ist und das so nen Host Controller sogar die Geschwindigkeit selbst regeln kann in dem er einfach die CRC Fehler als Referenz nimmt, die entstehen bei nem Schlecht geschirmten Kabel. Und so bekommt es nichtmal irgendeiner mit wenn der USB nicht die voll Geschwindigkeit bringen kann weil die Kabel murks sind oder über X Adapter und Stecker sich Übergangswiderstände und damit ne Leitungsdämpfung einbaut  weil der Controller die Geschwindigkeit soweit anpasst, bis alles stabil Läuft. 

Das meinte ich mit Technischen Grundwissen,    kannst dir ja irgend nen murks zusammenbauen, aber dann erwarte nicht das dir hier einer hilft der wirklich Ahnung hat und dir nen USB Host controller aus Einzelteilen blind zusammenlöten kann, wenn du dann noch hingehst die Kompetenz anzweifelst in dem du Frech dich über das Wissen anderer stellst obwohl du nur auf Vermutungen handelst, warum sollte man dann überhaupt noch die mühe machen zu helfen. 

Und damit bin ich raus.


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Januar 2019)

*Was soll dieses Aggressive? Man kann auch mal Unrecht haben (@ dekay55)  .
Da wäre auch die erschreckend offensichtlich falsche Behauptung dass es keine Slotblenden mit USB3-Buchsen gibt.
Und dann noch die Begründung mit der "Abschirmung". Warum sollte es DAMIT Probleme geben, aber das USB-Kabel zur 3,5"-Frontblende nicht?
Schon DAS ist unlogisch. Die Kabel nach vorne sind auch nicht kürzer. Und diese USB3-Blenden kann JEDER gebrauchen, der seine Onboard-Ports hinten nutzen will, ohne sie für Gehäuse-USB oder Fronteinschub nutzen zu wollen.
Ich meine Ich hatte selbst schon solche USB3-Slotblenden im Mainboardkarton,  DA kann ich mich irren, ABER Ich habe sie ja ganz offensichtlich existent, hier verlinkt.
Da kommt es dann anscheinend mal vor, dass jemand auf diese Weise reagiert, um den Eindruck zu erzeugen er selbst wäre der Überlegene der keine Fehler gemacht hat. Das ist eine Art der "Rabulistik".*

Ich habe hier keine Fragen nach technischem Hintergrund gestellt, nur ob jemand bestimmte Steckkarten, Lösungen etc. kennt.
Für PCIE16x.
Er hat ja trotz dem Hinweis dass Ich NUR PCIe16x habe, immer wieder erwähnt Ich müsse PCIe16x haben (als glaube er, ich hätte weniger).

*Also wollen wir das hier mal nicht falsch dargestellt lassen.*
*Ich bin auch bereit weiter zu diskutieren, aber hier versuchen einen falschen Eindruck zu vermitteln, DAS ist "frech" (O-Ton von dekay55).*
Tolles "Wissen", wenn einfach Behauptungen aufgestellt wurden, die mit 5s googlen sich als Unsinn heraus stellen.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Januar 2019)

Himmel versuch mich besser nicht Psychologisch zu Analysieren, das geht komplett in die Hose, und bringt dir Persönlich auch nix weil du deine aussage nicht Verifizieren kannst, genauso wie du keine Falsifikation machen kannst. Von daher war das so unnötig wie nen Kropf am Hals das du versuchst hast mich Psychologisch zu Analysieren, vielmehr zeigt es aber einen Interessanten Aspekt deiner Verhaltensweise. 
Man macht es sich schon verdammt einfach in dem man einfach Schubladen Denken anwendet, aber aus nem Apfel wird immer noch keine Birne selbst wenn man ihn in die Birnen Schublade steckt, vielleicht mit viel Phantasie  nach dem 30 mal neu beurteilen wenn man es einfach nicht wahr haben will das der Apfel eben Apfel ist und  keine Birne. 

Und naja, du bist hier in einem Forum für Hardware wo lauter Technik Freaks sind, google ist definitiv Besser und schneller mit deiner Fragestellung vor allem wenn du dann nicht haben willst das dir noch Wertvolle Tipps gegeben werden.  Man muss halt schon mit der Eigendynamik klarkommen die in so einem Forum entstehen kann. 


Und mit deinen restlichen Bemerkungen hast dich jetzt endgültig ins aus Geschossen.  Ich habe nur über 2 Eigenschaften gelästert und dich auf keinster art und weise auch nur Persönlich beleidigt oder  bin gegen deine Person gegangen, du hingegen fängst auf einmal an das ganze auf ne Persönliche ebene zu ziehen  und versucht mich in Person zu beleidigen, was auch kläglich nach hinten losgegangen ist, weil du dich selbst beleidigt hast  

Weist du das schöne ist ja, jeder  hat seine eigene Meinung, ich hab meine, du hast deine. Und jeder der des Lesen, Denken, und Beurteilen fähig ist kann seine eigene Meinung bilden über den Thread hier, da muss ich niemanden Persönlich beleidigen oder gar versuchen Bloß zustellen auf eine Perfide art und weise damit andere sich eine Negativ Meinung Bilden.  Jetzt kannst du mal selbst nachdenken wenn sich 100 Leute hier eine Meinung bilden müssen wer hier  besser wegkommt, denn scheinbar interessiert dich das ja enormst, mich im Grunde kein Stück solange kein Mensch oder Lebewesen dadurch beeinflusst wird. Wenn also jemand denkt ich bin der letzte Depp und was weiß ich was es für Beleidigungen gibt, dann interessiert mich das rein gar nicht, und umgedreht warum sollte  ich mir ne Persönliche Meinung über deinen Charakter bilden, bis zu dem Punkt an dem du mich Persönlich angegangen hast hab ich gar keine Meinung über dich gehabt und folglich kann ich dich auch nicht beleidigen, schon gar nicht mit ner Eigenschaft einer Aussage und keiner Persönlichen Eigenschaft aufgrund Charakterzüge.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Januar 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich habe einen PCI-E-16x Slot, der nur intern nutzbar ist.


Wo auf dem Mobo der Slot sitzt, hat das Gehäuse keinen Spalt nach außen. Check.


> Auch ein PCI-Slot ist nur intern nutzbar.


Den vergessen wir einfach mal kurz, da zu alt und quasi uninteressant


> Ich wollte dem PC noch USB3 verpassen. Speziell für einen 3,5"-Fronteinsatz.


Was ja erstmal kein Problem ist, wenn du weißt, wie du eine Karte am Gehäuse befestigst, für die es keine Halterung gibt, um das Slotblech dran festzuschrauben. Einfach nur etwas in den PCIe-Slot Stecken wird etwas wackelig sein.

Und doch: 4 Port 2 + 2 USB 3.0 PCIe Computer PC Karte 3,5" Panel Controller Hub Adapter  | eBay

Einfach das an der Platine festgeschraubte Slotblech abschrauben, die Platine in dein Mainboard stecken, und das (3,5"?) Frontpanel vorne in einen Laufwerksschacht schrauben, fertig. Schon hast du zwei mal USB3 an der Front deines PCs. Die beiden "toten" USB3-Buchsen auf der Karte, die nach dem Einbau mangels Aussparung an deinem PC-Gehäuse nicht mehr zugänglich sind, ignorierst du einfach.

Du kannst es auch einfacher und günstiger haben: Superspeed 2 Ports USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte PCI-E 15 Pins SATA 5Gbps Stecker  | eBay

Falls du etwas anderes an den internen USB3-Anschluß stecken möchtest (zb. ein eigenes Panel). Ist überall der selbe interne USB3-Steckplatz (also der blaue) wie er auch auf Mainboards usw. verbaut ist.

Man könnte sogar den PCIe-Steckplatz "verlegen", falls das Gehäuse an andere Stelle noch ein freies Slotblech hat, und dort dann eine USB3-Steckkarte anbringen (Achtung, das USB3 dort dient nur zur Übertragung von PCIe 1x, ist also kein USB3): PCI E Express USB3.0 1x bis 16x Extender Riser Kartenadapter mit Kabel  | eBay 

Das ist jetzt von PCIe 1x (die kleine Platine die ins Mobo kommt) auf einen PCIe 16X Steckplatz, aber sowas sollte es auch für PCIe 4x auf PCIe 16x geben.

Oder damit: USB3.0 PCI-E Express 1x To 16x Extender Riser Card Adapter SATA 6Pin Power Kable  | eBay

Man könnte auch den Umweg über einen Express-Card Adapter gehen: 1X(New 1 Unit Mini PCI-E PCI-Express Card USB 3.0 Adapter Adapter Male Card E7E0 192090677160 | eBay

Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten wie man einen alten Rechner mit USB3 nachrüsten kann. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass die Lanes nicht von der Grafikkarte abgezweigt werden, also dass die Grafikkarte auch noch mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, wenn man so eine Steckkarte in den freien PCIe-Steckplatz gesteckt hat.

Und es gibt auch USB3-Steckkarten die nur interne Stecker für USB3 haben, und ein "blankes" Slotblech. Nur sind die für Endkunden eher untypisch, und daher nicht so leicht zu finden.




Edit: Hier hab ich eins gefunden: 2-Port 19pin USB 3.0 Karte PCI-E zu intern 20Pin Stecker Anschlüsse PCI Adapter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Hinter dem Slot ist keine "Blende".
> Nichts wo man dieses Metallblech rausnimmt, und eine Karte so einsetzt dass deren Anschüsse hinten zugänglich sind.
> 
> Kartenleser inkl. USB3-Port fand Ich für €10 inkl. Porto.


Sorry, ich hab mir den falschen Esprimo 9900 angesehen.
Wenn Du mal die korrekte Typenbezeichnung angegeben hättest (oben hinten auf dem Typenschild) wäre das nicht passiert.

Die Kiste hat ja nur einen halbhohen Erweiterungsslot.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine Karte die kürzer ist (ohne USB-Anschlüsse, nur interne), und keine Anschlüsse nach draußen hat. So wie interne SSDS für PCIE.


 Da kannst Du lange suchen.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Wenn Ich Anschlüsse nach draußen legen will, gibt es (evtl.) diese Metallbelnden mit Kabel, die man dann Intern ansteckt.


 Steck die Elektronik in ein 19.- EUR ATX-Genhäuse und alles geht.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Hier drin ein Foto von hinten:
> Fujitsu Esprimo P920 E85+ Intel Core i5-4570 3,2GHz 8GB RAM 240GB-SSD DVD-RW  | eBay


Wieder der falsche Link, aber ich weiß, was Du meinst (Auktion beendet).

Wozu brauchst Du vorn USB3?



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ganz links, noch neben dem Quadratlochgitter ist der zweite PCIE16x für Low-Profile-Karten (weiß eigentlich jemand, was es max. für Karten gibt? 970, 980, 980Ti?).


 Eine 750 Ti halbhoch mit 75W kann man noch reinsetzen, ansonsten fliegt Dir das Spezialnetzteil um die Ohren.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ein "6500" ist die 6. Generation. Das müsste ein ganzes Stück schneller sein.


Schau selber nach: PassMark - CPU Comparison Intel i5-650 vs Intel i5-6500.



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> So ein alter I7 1. Gen. müsstemerklich langsamer sein als ein i3 6 Gen. Nur eine Schätzung.


 Du scheinst recht oft zu schätzen, als Fakten anzugeben.
PassMark - CPU Comparison Intel i7-995X vs Intel i3-6100E.
Der alte i7 bügelt den neuen i3 aber so was von weg ... .



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Unterschied zwischen einem Desktop 650 und einem Mobile 650 wird kein großer Unterschied sein.


So kann man sich irren.
Mobilprozessoren werden in anderer Technologie für andere Temperaturen und andere Leistungen gefertigt.

Ein Desktop i5 2550 hat 95W Leistungsverbrauch, der i5 2537M von 17W.



> Ich hatte auch nicht nach Karten mit versetzbarer Slotblende gefragt,  sondern hach internen Karten, UND dann extra dazu eine USB3-Slotblende  kaufen. Denn soweit Ich weiß gibt es diese.
> So etwas:
> usb3 bracket in PC, Tablets, Netzwerk und Zubehoer | eBay





> Ich wollte dem PC noch USB3 verpassen. Speziell für einen 3,5"-Fronteinsatz.


Genau so etwas hatte ich doch verlinkt ... ?
Du widersprichst Dir oft.

Die schnellste Lösung:
Steck die Elektronik in ein 20.- EUR ATX-Gehäuse  und alles geht:
Nox Xtreme Coolbay RX ab €' '20,21 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## fotoman (27. Januar 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ich will nur noch sehen was da noch günstig  (wegen den 35-45 Euro Ist-Wert) zu verbessern ist, und dann  wahrscheinlich anbieten.
> So wie man den Wagen vor dem Verkauf noch mal reinigt, Kratzer wenn  möglich wegpoliert, evtl. noch was billiges einbaut (z.B.  LED-Tagfahrlicht für ,6, 7, 8 Euro) etc..


Macht man das? Wenn ich  so altes Computerzeugs kaufe, dann erwarte ich die unverbastelte  Originalausstattung, weil ich einen vorhandenen, defekten E9900 durch  identische HW ersetzen muss (die Betonung liegt auf "identisch" und "muss").



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Steck die Elektronik in ein 19.- EUR ATX-Genhäuse und alles geht.


Selbst wenn es sich ohne Flex und Schweißgerät umbauen lässt, lohnt sich das nicht. Da er verkaufen will und derzeit max. 45€ dafür ansetzt, wären das schon 65 € und ein großes Gehäuse. Für kaum mehr gibt es auch unverbastelte Original-Desktops mit mehr Ausstattung (und DDR3-Ram und u.U. sogar echten USB3-Ports).


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es sich ohne Flex und Schweißgerät umbauen lässt, lohnt sich das nicht. .


Sicher nicht.



fotoman schrieb:


> Da er verkaufen will und derzeit max. 45€ dafür ansetzt, wären das schon 65 € und ein großes Gehäuse. Für kaum mehr gibt es auch unverbastelte Original-Desktops mit mehr Ausstattung (und DDR3-Ram und u.U. sogar echten USB3-Ports).


 Der TO will doch basteln auf Grundlage seines überragenden Wissens ... .


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Macht man das? Wenn ich  so altes Computerzeugs kaufe, dann erwarte ich die unverbastelte  Originalausstattung, weil ich einen vorhandenen, defekten E9900 durch  identische HW ersetzen muss (die Betonung liegt auf "identisch" und "muss").



Ich sehe da auch keinen Sinn so viel Aufwand zu treiben, wenn er es dann selbst nicht nutzen will. Vor allem kann es dann sein, dass der neue Besitzer Probleme mit Abstürzen oder instabilen USB3.0 Verbindungen hat und nicht weiß woher es kommt.


----------

